# Mountainbike Testival Brixen 2011



## xXJojoXx (29. August 2011)

Hey,
ich werde mir in Brixen einen schönen "Saisonausklang" machen. Unter anderem auch auf dem Mountainbike Testival. Wer wird noch dort sein ? Welche Marken werden dort zum testen vertreten sein ? 
Tauscht euch aus !


----------



## 48rainer (5. September 2011)

Hey ich  werde auch ab dem 10.Okt. in Brixen weilen und beim Testival reinschauen.
Ich möchte mir 2012 ein neues Teil zulegen. Bis dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND1971 (5. September 2011)

Hab heute die testivalwoche geschenkt bekommen...yeah !


----------



## 48rainer (6. September 2011)

... du bist ein richtiger GLèCKSPILZ 


ND1971 schrieb:


> Hab heute die testivalwoche geschenkt bekommen...yeah !


----------



## Masberg (6. September 2011)

Gibt es eine Ausstellerliste?


----------



## MTB-Kao (7. September 2011)

Habe auch das 5-Tage-Paket zum Geburtstag bekommen. Fährt jemand ab Köln/Umgebung und kann mich mitnehmen? Ansonsten habe ich selber die Möglichkeit jemanden mitzunehmen, natürlich auch für den Fall das es auf dem Weg liegt.


----------



## onkel_doc (8. September 2011)

meine freundin und ich werden aus der schweiz ebenfalls antanzen. Diesmal ohne testival-hund

Hab ja schon das neue rocky vertex 970er bestellt. werden am mittwoch kommen und ein paar tage geniessen.

testen kommt sicher ned zu kurz.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. September 2011)

war schonmal jemand dort? Wie funktioniert das mit dem Testen, und wann erfährt man, welche Hersteller dort anwesend sind?


----------



## onkel_doc (11. September 2011)

wer dort ist müsste man sich ev bei Mountain Bike abklären.

Sind auf jedenfall sehr viele dort.

Am morgen kommst du auf den platz und dann gehst du zum stand deines testbikes und erfragst dein bike dort was du gerne fahren möchtest. Entweder es hat noch eines oder du musst einfach warten bis was frei wird.
Gibt ja ne testrunde von 600hm und ca 10km...das ist die grosse.
Dann gibts noch ne kleinere.

Man kann auch teils ein testbike auf ne halbtagestour mitnehmen.


----------



## xXJojoXx (14. September 2011)

"MountainBIKE-Testival Brixen Südtirol
Alle namhaften Marken sind wieder mit Testmaterial - 2012er Modelle!! - dabei. Das sind bis dato Scott, Vaude, Canyon, BMC, Rose, Mavic, Bionicon, Giant, Cube, Stevens, Alutech, Sigma, Sport Import, Felt, Shimano, Sram, Koba, DT Swiss, Radon, Magura, Fox Racing Shox, Fizik, Crankbrothers, Ghost, Cheetah, Specialized, Syntace, Liteville, Westberg, Five Ten, Centurion, Merida, Formula, KTM... Ich hoffe, ich habe niemanden vergessen!? Liste wächst gerade..."
Wow, ich dachte, das wäre ein kleines, beschauliches Festival


----------



## ]:-> (14. September 2011)

Ist das genau wie beim Bike-Festival alles umsonst, oder muss man ein Messeticket oder sowas kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordhesse (24. September 2011)

Ich werde dieses Jahr das Testival sausen lassen, da auf der Plose massiv Bäume durch schneefall rumliegen, das kann man sich dann schenken...


----------



## Jan_0815 (24. September 2011)

Muss man da vorher reservieren, wenn man ein Bike testen will? Und wie lange kann man testen, nur 1 Stunde, oder auch länger? War schon mal jemand da letztes Jahr und kennt sich aus? Kann mir jemand eine unterkunft empfehlen?


----------



## kroun (24. September 2011)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> Ich werde dieses Jahr das Testival sausen lassen, da auf der Plose massiv Bäume durch schneefall rumliegen, das kann man sich dann schenken...



es gibt eineig bäume zwischen 1500 und 1900 hm... brixen und die plose ist aber viel viel größer... kein problem wegen der trails


----------



## kroun (24. September 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ...
> Gibt ja ne testrunde von 600hm und ca 10km...das ist die grosse.
> Dann gibts noch ne kleinere.
> ...



es gibt 3 teststrecken... 600 hm hat aber keine


----------



## xXJojoXx (25. September 2011)

http://www.testival.it/de/testival/test-strecken/2-tours-st-andrae.html
Anscheinend doch ! Schade, dass man die Touren nirgendswo als GPX runterladen kann ! Oder ist das ausgeschildert ?


----------



## kroun (25. September 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> http://www.testival.it/de/testival/test-strecken/2-tours-st-andrae.html
> Anscheinend doch ! Schade, dass man die Touren nirgendswo als GPX runterladen kann ! Oder ist das ausgeschildert ?



diese strecke musste ich kürzen... ist anscheinend zu schwer... neue testsrecken (3) werden nächste woche aufgezeichnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dufte_biker (26. September 2011)

Hallo aus Stuttgart,

wir waren am Sonntag auf der Rückreise vom Gardasee und haben extra einen Abstecher an die Plose gemacht um das neue Testival Revier zu checken.

Zunächst haben wir fein eine Tageskarte an der Liftstation für 19  pro Nase gezogen und dann sind wir mit den Bikes hoch.

Kurz nach einigen Höhenmetern dann das erste O je: Bäume kreuz und quer und oben noch gut Schnee.

Wir wollten die Caidom Abfahrt fahren und kletterten 1,5 Stunden über Bäume, dann fuhren wir nochmals hoch und wählten die Abfahrt vom Plosegipfel bergab in Richtung Ochsenalm, ober der Waldgrenze Schnee und unfahrbare Trails und im Wald wieder Bäume.

Genervt wandten wir uns an den Liftmann und wollten wissen, ob er es nicht für angebracht hält, Bikern dies mitzuteilen. Zurück kam ein schelmenhaftes Lächeln.

Hätten wir das gewusst, wären wir weitergefahren und hätten im Leben nie gut 100  für 3 Stunden tragen hingeblättert.

Wir werden mal auf News zuwarten und in letzter Minute entscheiden ob wir zum Testival fahren, wenn die Trails nicht freigeräumt werden such ich für Oktober ein anderes Revier.

Elli


----------



## kroun (26. September 2011)

ja, zwischen 1900 und 1600 hm sieht's übel aus... auf den ungefrorenen boden fielen 50 cm nasser neuschnee und vor allem die fichten haben dem nicht stand gehalten. 
aber zum glück gibt's noch vielen andere wege die man beim testival fahren kann.


----------



## dufte_biker (27. September 2011)

kroun schrieb:


> ja, zwischen 1900 und 1600 hm sieht's übel aus... auf den ungefrorenen boden fielen 50 cm nasser neuschnee und vor allem die fichten haben dem nicht stand gehalten.
> aber zum glück gibt's noch vielen andere wege die man beim testival fahren kann.




Gibt es in Brixen noch andere Seilbahnen oder Shuttlemöglichkeiten?


----------



## Nordhesse (27. September 2011)

Hallo Kroun,

gibt es in Brixen noch andere Seilbahnen oder Shuttle Möglichkeiten, evtl. auf der Sonnenseite?

Bis wann kann man mit einer Räumung der Wege rechnen, solange würde ich mit der Teilnahme warten.

N.b. Mir ging es gleich mit der Liftkarte, schön bezahlen und dann mal klettern lassen, nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## xXJojoXx (27. September 2011)

Muss ich mir für das Testival etwa ein Tagesticket für 45 kaufen, um reinzukommen ? 
Ich hoffe nicht, sonst habt ihr drei Besucher weniger !


----------



## kroun (27. September 2011)

Nordhesse schrieb:


> Hallo Kroun,
> 
> gibt es in Brixen noch andere Seilbahnen oder Shuttle Möglichkeiten, evtl. auf der Sonnenseite?
> 
> ...



ja, wir haben einen shuttleservice der den ganzen tag unterwegs ist (1 oder 2 fahrten pro tag sind im testivalpaket inkludiert)

lasst euch doch nicht von ein paar bäumen die laune verderben... so schlimm ist es wirklich nicht und wie gesagt, wege haben wir sonst noch genug.

hab auf alle fälle gesehen, dass auf dem 3er weg mit der räumung der bäume begonnen wurde.


----------



## kroun (27. September 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Muss ich mir fÃ¼r das Testival etwa ein Tagesticket fÃ¼r 45â¬ kaufen, um reinzukommen ?
> Ich hoffe nicht, sonst habt ihr drei Besucher weniger !



ja... im preis sind das leihmaterial, die gefÃ¼hrten touren, der shuttle und die bergbahn inkludiert.
preise und infos findet ihr hier www.testival.it


----------



## xXJojoXx (27. September 2011)

Okey... Bin etwas überrascht ! Ich dachte, das wird so, wie in Willingen, wo man kostenlos auf die Expo kann und dort beliebige Bikes Probe fahren kann. Für die geführten Touren müsste man dann extra bezahlen... Pustekuchen. Hier muss ich mir ja quasi wie im Fußball eine Eintrittskarte besorgen, um überhaupt was zu sehen. 
Das muss ich mir nochmal genau überlegen ! Die "Willingen-Variante" wäre deutlich schöner gewesen !


----------



## Masberg (27. September 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Hier muss ich mir ja quasi wie im Fußball eine Eintrittskarte besorgen, um überhaupt was zu sehen.



Kannst das Spiel ja aufzeichnen und abends in Ruhe aufm Sofa gucken.


----------



## dufte_biker (28. September 2011)

kroun schrieb:


> lasst euch doch nicht von ein paar bäumen die laune verderben... so schlimm ist es wirklich nicht und wie gesagt, wege haben wir sonst noch genug.




Hallo Kroun,

so langsam kriege ich von eurer Taktik die Schauze voll, genau so schelmisch reagierte auch der Liftmann.

Jetzt mal ganz einfach: habe die GOPRO mitlaufen lassen bei allen drei Abfahrten von der Plose, soll ich das Video mal auf Youtube reinstellen, dann zeigt sich die Relation zu deinen paar Bäumen schnell nach 50 Metern.

Jetzt Butter bei die Fische: Gibt es noch andere Shuttleziele oder ist die Plose der einzige Stützpunkt?

Jetzt lass mal wissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroun (29. September 2011)

hallo,
habe mich mit der Plose Bahn AG in Verbindung gesetzt und hier ist deren Antwort:


_Hallo Alex, 

es tut uns sehr leid was da passiert ist, das  hätte so auch  nicht ablaufen sollen. Wenn es klar war, dass Biker den Downhill Trail benutzen wollten und gleichzeitig klar war, dass dieser nicht befahrbar war (und immer noch nicht ist), dann hätten unsere Mitarbeiter überhaupt keine Tageskarten ausgeben dürfen. 
Ich kann den Gästen anbieten, dass wir Ihnen den Preis gut halten, das heißt, wenn Sie wieder ins Gebiet kommen, dann bekommen sie von uns eine Tageskarte. Bitt lass uns nach Möglichkeit die Namen der Gäste zukommen, damit wir diese für den nächsten Besuch registrieren können. 

Herzliche Grüße
Andrea _


----------



## ThomasM (29. September 2011)

kroun schrieb:


> ja... im preis sind das leihmaterial, die geführten touren, der shuttle und die bergbahn inkludiert.
> preise und infos findet ihr hier www.testival.it



Finde den Preis eine absolute Frechheit! Werde heuer sicher nicht mehr das Testival besuchen, da ich im letzten Jahr in Latsch eine mehr als schlecht Erfahrung gemacht habe:
1. Einlass 1-2 Stunden später als für die Besucher mit Nächte Paket
2. Das alle Aussteller ihre neuen Eurobike Modelle kann ich nicht bestätigen
3. Durch Vorreservierungen und durch den späteren Einlass standen für diejenigen die ein Tagesticket gekauft hatten, nicht mehr gerade viele Modelle zu Auswahl!

Fazit: 45 bezahlen zu müssen, keine Eurobike Modelle testen zu können und nur mehr aus den "keiner will mich" Bike Pool auswählen zu dürfen finde ich ne Frechheit. Das hat mit Testen dann nix mehr zu tun!

Ich weiß nicht, vielleicht macht es Brixen besser, oder vielleicht ist nur die Location anders?!


----------



## xXJojoXx (29. September 2011)

Ich werde euer Testival, vermutlich, auch meiden ! Das Geld investiere ich lieber in eine schöne Tour mit Guide und dabei komme ich mit Sicherheit billiger weg ! 
Alles weitere steht über mir ! 
Viel Spaß an alle, die hingehen.


----------



## mosel56 (29. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen ,
war letztes Jahr auf dem Testival in Latsch.
Hatte es komplett gebucht ( Übernachtung und Eintritt ).
Fand das in Ordnung .
Das Preis - Leistungsverhältnis war für mich in Ordnung .
Ich konnte 3 1/2 Tage Mtb testen von über 20 Anbieter.
Ich brachte es auf 13 verschiedene Bikes.
Werde dieses Jahr wieder da sein .
Gruß Hermann


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. September 2011)

muss man eigentlich eigene Pedale mitbringen? Oder welche Pedale sind i.d.R. auf den Bikes montiert?


----------



## mosel56 (30. September 2011)

nein , außer man ein ausgefallenes Model von Pedalen .


----------



## kroun (1. Oktober 2011)

ich war dann gestern oben und hab mir den CAIDom track angeschaut... zwischen 1800 hm und 1600 hm ist er wirklich unfahrbar (man kann diesen abschnitt allerdings gut auf einem anderen weg ausweichen und dann wieder in den trail einfahren)... wir haben aber gestern gleich schon mit den aufräumarbeiten begonnen


----------



## mountainbikerit (4. Oktober 2011)

kroun schrieb:


> ich war dann gestern oben und hab mir den CAIDom track angeschaut... zwischen 1800 hm und 1600 hm ist er wirklich unfahrbar (man kann diesen abschnitt allerdings gut auf einem anderen weg ausweichen und dann wieder in den trail einfahren)... wir haben aber gestern gleich schon mit den aufräumarbeiten begonnen



Servus Alex,
war mit Ralf vor zwei Wochen bei euch unterwegs auch mit Kletterpartie.

Mit dem Messer wirst nicht unbedingt was richten aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Ich müsste 14 Leuten Bescheid geben ob wir zum Testival fahren, dazu bräuchte ich die Gewissheit, daß an der Plose oder anderswo diverse Abfahrten möglich sind - kannst du mir bestätigen dass man bis nächste Woche die Abfahren fahren kann?

Matze
www.vinschgaubike.com


----------



## kroun (5. Oktober 2011)

hoi matze,

nein das kann und werde ich nicht bestätigen...

ich war gestern auf der Plose und ...
1. hab gesehen, dass im wald emsig gearbeitet wird und
2. bin den 3er und 5a runtergefahren und "nur" gezählte 2 bäume den weg versperrten und
3. ich finde es für ...nicht angebracht, dass man einen besuch einer tollen Veranstaltung mit viel Drumherum und eines riesigen gebietes davon abhängig macht, dass man aufgrund natürlicher umstände bei einem kleinen Teil der Trails auch ein paar mal absteigen muss und 
4. das Gebiet von Brixen von 560 mt bis 2700 mt voll mit Trails ist und sich das Baumbruchproblem lediglich auf einen Streifen von maximal 200 hm zwischen 1900 und 1700 mt reduziert.

bitte um verständnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (5. Oktober 2011)

vermutlich sind eher die trüben sprich: kalten Wetterbedingungen anreiseverhindernd.
Warten wir es ab.


----------



## MTB-Kao (6. Oktober 2011)

Das aktualisiert Programm ist nun raus. Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht über Länge und Höhenmeter der Touren? Und wo sind die Ganztagestouren geblieben?

Wollte auch noch einmal fragen, ob ich jemanden aus dem Raum Köln oder irgendwo auf der Strecke (FRA, NUE, MUC etc.) nach Brixen mitnehmen kann.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## stebru (6. Oktober 2011)

Hm, meinst du mit neuem Programm das Booklet? Irgendwie schickt mich der "download" link auf testival.it einfach auf die startseite..

Die Wettervorhersage hat sich ein bisschen verbessert ;-)


----------



## Tobiwan (7. Oktober 2011)

also um mal eines klar zu sagen: Brixen hat geilste Trails!!!
Da gibts mehr als nur einen Weg bergab, der Spass macht. 
Also nix wie hin wer sich´s eingeplant hat


----------



## Kurt (7. Oktober 2011)

Im letzten Jahr wollten wir die Downhillstrecke vom Caidom runter fahren, haben dann aber einen anderen Trail erwischt und der war sowas von geil...
keine Ahnung welcher.
Einen Tag werde ich mir unter der Woche raus schlagen und beim Testival vorbei schauen


----------



## xXJojoXx (7. Oktober 2011)

Heute Nacht hats "geschneit". Die Plose ist jetzt schön gezuckert. Wünsche allen Teilnehmern gutes Wetter 
Viele Grüße vom Fuße der Plose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spinracer (7. Oktober 2011)

War noch nie auf dem Testival  - kann man auch ohne MTB anreisen und die ganzen Tage mit Testbikes fahren ? Oder sollte man auf Nummer sicher gehen und eigenes Material dabei haben ?!


----------



## kroun (7. Oktober 2011)

Kurt schrieb:


> ...haben dann aber einen anderen Trail erwischt und der war sowas von geil....



 des war freinbichl...der 3er weg und dann 5a... 
der ist mittlerweile schon von allen bÃ¤umen befreit

der Zirmweg (30er) isch auch schon frei und den 4er schauen wir uns morgen an (anscheinend hat ihn die forstbehÃ¶rde heute gesÃ¤ubert).

und den CAIDom trail machen sie uns auch noch frei... 

heute wurde die Plose ein wenig angezuckert... aber in 2-3 tagen ist sicher alles wieder weck und die wettervorhersage ist eh super

@spinracer: ja bei buchung eines testivalpaketes (7 tage 190 â¬, 5 tage 150 â¬, 1 Tag 45 â¬) bekommt man neben den gefÃ¼hrten touren auch noch ein bike zum testen... die aussteller haben sich auf ca. 300 testwillige biker eingerichtet 
hier alle infos: www.testival.it


----------



## kroun (10. Oktober 2011)

die definitiven Teststrecken (4!) sind online

http://www.testival.it/de/testival/test-strecken.html


----------



## marco (10. Oktober 2011)

So war Brixen 10 Tage her


----------



## kroun (12. Oktober 2011)

... und so ist Brixen diese Tage
http://www.facebook.com/mountainbike.testival


----------



## stebru (17. Oktober 2011)

Bombe wars!!!

Vielen Dank an die Guides und das Orga-Team...

Und wie schön, dass das ganze Wetter-Schnee-umgestürzte Bäume-Gejammer im Endeffekt ad absurdum geführt wurde


----------



## fpm (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich schließe mich dem Kommentar von stebru voll und ganz an.


----------



## MTB-Kao (18. Oktober 2011)

Yepp, ist 'ne super Sache mal so richtig ausgiebig ein paar klasse Bikes testen zu können. Die Region ist eh super schön und das Wetter war der Hammer.


----------



## cybal (21. Oktober 2011)

fpm schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich dem Kommentar von stebru voll und ganz an.



Hallo, es freut uns, dass das TESTIVALbei seiner Premiere in Brixen ein toller Erfolg wurde. 

Wir danken Allen, Besuchern, Ausstellern, Guides usw. für das tolle Gelingen! 
Die Vorbereitungen laufen schon für das nächste Jahr!  Auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen!!


----------



## kroun (23. November 2011)

und nun ist der termin für 2012 endlich fix bestätigt worden:
*4. - 7.10.2012*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

